# Don't ever change, Nursing Mother...



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

I like you just the way you are.









As someone who has come under fire here on occasion in the past, I admire your staying power, and ability to absorb numerous body blows from all comers.

I get such a thrill when I see your name on a thread, because I know it is almost certainly something that will infuriate and upset me. I hope I still have the same effect on you.









You and I are both extremists and fanatics, albeit at polar opposites of the political spectrum. We have to stick together, otherwise we will be snuffed out by centrists such as Bill Clinton and George W. Bush.

So, stay the way you are, otherwise it could get very boring around here, and I would just have to.... ohhhh


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

NM,


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Amen to that!


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

You said it HB!








and







and







NM.


----------



## Curandera (May 17, 2003)

NM

You are a staple of this community! You aren't going to let some stupid comments by some little wippersnapper chase you away are you?

I, the less worthy one, shall fade away in retreat instead.










Adeau!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

This forum ususally scares me away :LOL, but I'm cautiously dipping a toe in to say that this community would not be what it is without you, NM.

Please do not go. I so look forward to seeing your name and your views here. And SOMEBODY has to cyber-wrestle with HB now and then, so we don't lose him to the Sandman!








and







from one who truly values you, NM.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

NM-- you and I are certainly at opposite ends of the political spectrum, but I really enjoy having you around here. You keep me sharp and motivated!









I agree with Briss, this is going to get boring if you're gone. I think you should round up some buddies and bring them here, so you're not one voice alone. (Don't get me wrong, I don't want the activism forum to look like some cyber version of "Westside Story", though!)

I appreciate the diversity of opinion, even if it does raise my hackles at times-- it's essential.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, I've been absent from Activism lately so I don't know exactly what's going on... but I'm not surprised. There had to be a limit to how much NM could tolerate. Congrats y'all. You found it.







:


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

I can't believe you're still going to snub us...............even after a love-note from HB!!!!

I'm sorry your feelings were hurt (again) NM. I would think that you would be use to it by now.................this board is just not that conservative and you are going to be on the opposite end often.

To be honest, I thought along the same lines as PM when I read the post abt "cleansing" ----- it fits with much you have espoused in the past regarding your beliefs. However, I am not currently dealing with extremely hard times and did not take it personal. I think some are and did. Explanations were made all around and I feel that should be enough.

I do believe you did not mean the cleansing remark to come off as it did, can't you understand how some might take it wrong considering your staunch views?

Sometimes it is soooooooo freaking hard to communicate this way!!!!

El


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, even if you don't start any new threads for a while, I hope you keep your voice in other threads. Love fests are nice, but boring. This is supposed to be a debate board, of sorts, so pleeeeease stay around to keep it a debate


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

Listen, I'm sorry the flu thread got so out-of-hand. I didn't agree or play along with HB's comments. I posted an explanation on the thread, but nobody had a chance to read it - except Daylily. I was very frustrated by your denials, NM. I am also frustrated that I am not allowed to cite previous posts.

I am willing to accept that I inferred a wistful tone in your use of the word cleanse that, according to you, was not there. I apologize for the "gimme a break" comment. A better way to handle my question would have been to say, "NM, considering your posting history, I am troubled about your use of the word cleanse. Could you explain?"

El's - Thanks, really, for defending me, but my illness has nothing to do with it - at least I don't think so. But, yeah, hormones will make me do and say lots of things I normally wouldn't.


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

PM, You had every right to be upset by a comment made on that thread. I never thought you were violating any of "the rules" here. Like Els has said, this is a very difficult form of communication. I often have trouble understanding the tone of some posts. I can totally understand your take on N.M.'s use of words. I never had a chance to see the thread after my last post. I had assumed that it had really gotten ugly. I wish they could just lock them so that they can still be read........

marg


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Darn it NM! I have been able to simply lurk here, feeling completely confident that you were holding up my viewpoints, and often wondered how in the world you took all the heat, and esp. the fact that you could hardly say a thing without certain posters thinking the absolute worst of you







I never felt I had the strength to put up with what you have on here, and I have stopped posting much here after a much shorter time with the same things you feel here.

I realize that most people here are not anywhere near you and I politically, but I always find it funny that some who consider you and I (and people who think the way we do) to be so close-minded and then they treat you the way they do







:

I am so sad to see that you have finally had enough, but I completely understand, some things are just not worth the trouble















s

I think you are wonderful, and have always been very good at making your points with respect, that was not always afforded to you.

PS- I was shocked by the thread that prompted this as well, how anyone could assume that you meant what they thought you did, shows they DON'T know you, not that they "know you too well"
















for NM!


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

PS- I was shocked by the thread that prompted this as well, how anyone could assume that you meant what they thought you did, shows they DON'T know you, not that they "know you too well"
C'mon now. I've apologized on this thread and in the original thread. Enough, no?


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I wish you'd stay NM.
I dont post much anymore in activism, but the forum will not be the same without your voice. if everyone agrees, how much fun is that?








Lisa


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ParisMaman_
*C'mon now. I've apologized on this thread and in the original thread. Enough, no?*
Yes, PM it is enough-I hear ya!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

NM, you know what I think. I'm amazed you hang around at all - I certainly couldn't take the heat that you take!







But I'm not surprised that it got a bit too much recently. It must be hard to be misjudged so frequently.









Anyway, I hope that you have a good break and a very joyous Christmas.


----------

